# Eyelet fastener installation



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone have a suggestion about a tool I could use to install knuckle coupler trucks using PA14A040A eyelets?

Thanks.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

depending on the actual size of the eyelet, a local leather shop may have the tool, used for installing eyelets for boot laces and such, walmart have small hand combination tools for similar eyelets in the crafts section ..and possibly in the sewing section as well


----------



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks very much, wvgca. I'll check it out. Hope all is well in my favourite province. Have some good friends down here from Yorkton, the Marks. Their dad ran a restaurant in Yorkton, years ago.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I remember them well, good food ..
here are a couple of the walmart eyelet kits ... first is manual punch type,
http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/unique-creativ-40mm-eyelets-with-tool-silver-colour/6000091714841
and the second is a plier style, not sure if you have room to make that work.??
http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/eyelet-tool-kit-101-pieces/6000143944525


----------



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

Father Mark has died, but Mom is fine. Andy and Sandy are both very well. I'll tell them you remember the restaurant--what would a prairie town be without a Chinese restaurant? I miss Saskatchewan. Taught at U of S for a couple of years in the late Sixties. Still root for the Roughriders, though. I'll be a melon-head till the end.

Thanks very much for the lead on eyelet setters. I'll check them out.

And bundle up when you go out today. I understand it's a bit chilly. But remember, it's a dry cold.

Bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Check PortLines for tools. They have what you need. Right now they're back-ordered on rivet setter tools.


----------



## Flyer Bob (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks very much.


----------

